# Online Gamers -xbox



## Zegee (30/11/13)

How's it pal any gamers out there? 
Looking for guys that play cod ghosts? 

Let me know

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacV (30/11/13)

Zegee said:


> How's it pal any gamers out there?
> Looking for guys that play cod ghosts?
> 
> Let me know
> ...


 
I play but I suck. New to the consoles. Miss my kb/m ...


----------



## Zegee (30/11/13)

No worries man its all for the fun of it 
We started a clan u welcome to join us 
Fir3storm69

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gizmo (30/11/13)

Stroodlepuff and I both do.


----------



## Gizmo (30/11/13)

But we're on pc lol


----------



## Zegee (30/11/13)

Unlucky join the revolution get a console 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/13)

we had an xbox and sold it a while ago! Only have a Wii U at the moment waiting for the xbox one  Were even considering just importing one


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/13)

we had an xbox and sold it a while ago! Only have a Wii U at the moment waiting for the xbox one  Were even considering just importing one


----------



## eviltoy (30/11/13)

Dont import xbox one power adaptor is not auto switching


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/11/13)

eviltoy said:


> Dont import xbox one power adaptor is not auto switching


 
Yeah I know thats what stopped us  just so impatient


----------

